# Getting my first T



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 12, 2013)

Hey guys, I have decided that i love spiders, enjoy keeping them, so i want to take it to the next level  

So i have thought that i would try Tarantulas.

So what species are great beginner ones?

Keep in mind I would like a pleasant looking species as well as a reasonably priced one. Thanks!


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 12, 2013)

I am thinking i like *Haplopelma lividum*


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 12, 2013)

Are you wanting something docile and handleable? If so the lividium isnt for you they are beautifull, known as the Cobalt Blue Tarantula but they are aggressive and always hiding. They will dig a hide out to the bottom of the terrarium and only pop out at night to grab a meal at their hole.


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Jan 12, 2013)

chaco golden knee, green bottle blue, pink toe, sun tiger, salmon bird eater, red knee, black and white, if you want faster types start with poecilotheria. tarantulas are fun but not as fun as mantids lol


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 12, 2013)

Sorry should have been much more specific.

I am looking for a docile species, i will not feel the need to hold it everyday, tarantulas are more for admiring in my opinion.

So i would be willing to give up being able to handle it a lot if it is a species with very interesting habits.



Bug Trader said:


> Are you wanting something docile and handleable? If so the lividium isnt for you they are beautifull, known as the Cobalt Blue Tarantula but they are aggressive and always hiding. They will dig a hide out to the bottom of the terrarium and only pop out at night to grab a meal at their hole.


Alright, then i won't go for that species. I am looking for one that stay above ground most of the time :lol: 



AxolotlsAreCoolToo said:


> chaco golden knee, green bottle blue, pink toe, sun tiger, salmon bird eater, red knee, black and white, if you want faster types start with poecilotheria. tarantulas are fun but not as fun as mantids lol


Out of those, which would you recommend for not being aggressive, and willing to let me do work in the vivarium and handle once in a while.


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Jan 12, 2013)

all besides sun tiger and poecilotheria. green bottle are pretty skiddish but i really recommend them they are very interesting behavior kinda quick to fling hair also


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 12, 2013)

Alright thanks, i will take that into consideration


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 12, 2013)

If your looking for a docile species do not get the ones listed above, the Poecilotheria, the Suntigers "P. irminia", and the GreenBottle Blue are all fast and aggressive with the Irminia being the most venomous tarantula in the new world that Im aware of. I would reccomend the Avicularia species for both display, handling and easy care, They are aboreal species so no need in worrying about them digging burrows but if your looking for terrestrial species Id say B. smithi, B. auratum, G. pulchra, as well as a few others. Just be sure what you want fits your plans of housing, feeding and handling.

Michael


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 12, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> If your looking for a docile species do not get the ones listed above, the Poecilotheria, the Suntigers "P. irminia", and the GreenBottle Blue are all fast and aggressive with the Irminia being the most venomous tarantula in the new world that Im aware of. I would reccomend the Avicularia species for both display, handling and easy care, They are aboreal species so no need in worrying about them digging burrows but if your looking for terrestrial species Id say B. smithi, B. auratum, G. pulchra, as well as a few others. Just be sure what you want fits your plans of housing, feeding and handling.
> 
> Michael


Thanks a lot. Do you breed T's?


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 12, 2013)

Avicularia versicolor is a really neat species, but i can't seem to find them available anywhere

I like metallica as well


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 12, 2013)

Young slings of Avicularia laeta are really cool looking


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 12, 2013)

I have been breeding Tarantulas since the late 90's. If your looking for any tarantula go to arachnoboards, there are a hundred posts a day atleast of just about every species for sale.

Versicolor are quite easy to find there and cheap.


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 12, 2013)

I am now keeping and breeding mostly Avicularia they would be my first pick of a tarantula, they are aboreal, beautifull and handleable.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 12, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> I have been breeding Tarantulas since the late 90's.


What species do you keep?

Oh and thanks i will check it out


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 12, 2013)

I have 10 Avicularia species, as well as a dozen or so larger terrestrial species. L. klugi is my current project and only species Im keeping that I have not successfully bred. I will likely re-expand my collection iin the fall.


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 12, 2013)

Bug Trader said:


> I have 10 Avicularia species, as well as a dozen or so larger terrestrial species. L. klugi is my current project and only species Im keeping that I have not successfully bred. I will likely re-expand my collection iin the fall.


Thats awesome

I actually have no idea but how many does the general female produce in a lie time? (offspring)


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 12, 2013)

Getting a Avicularia versicolor sling


----------



## Sticky (Jan 13, 2013)

ShieldMantid1997 said:


> Avicularia versicolor is a really neat species, but i can't seem to find them available anywhere I bought some of mine from Swift's and Ken the bug guy. Swift sent me a freebee! It is a salmon bird eater! I named her timy. Shes a beatuful blue grey with pink guard hairs. The T I got from Ken is a mexican red knee. She is very gentle and calm but active too.
> 
> I have enjoyed her. Shes funny sometimes.
> 
> The other two are Avics and great spiders. Blue, my A. Versicilor has the softest fur I have ever felt and is very sweet. The other is Pixie. Shes an A avicularia. Shes very funny with her leg postures. She is also gentle and active but does move at warp speed like the poekies do.


----------



## AxolotlsAreCoolToo (Jan 13, 2013)

yeah maybe poekies and sun tiger was a bad suggestion but the green bottle was my second tarantula and it is the best so much color and great hunter this type is really entertaining. let me know how things turn out please


----------



## ShieldMantid1997 (Jan 13, 2013)

I will, i appreciate the help

Can't wait till my little electric blue guy gets here


----------



## GreenOasis (Jan 13, 2013)

Rose hairs, Curly hairs (Genic) &amp; Chaco (Golden Knee) are supposed to be the three ideal starter species. I have all three, but only have a half-grown Curly hair &amp; some small Chacos available for sale.

I haven't put them on the site yet, but I suppose I ought to do that here soon if I ever expect to sell them.

I also have some young Indian Ornamentals, which are a gorgeous arboreal species, but they kind of creep me out with how fast they are!


----------



## Bug Trader (Jan 13, 2013)

P. regalis are a pretty venomous species. The bite is not a good experience to endure.

Michael


----------

